# 2006 powerstroke nightmare!!



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Just picked up my new F-350 dump with the 6.0 and auto trans on January 11. Took it into the dealer close to the shop on Monday January 16 for an oil leak at the back of the engine. Friday January 20 I went to pick the truck up, after being told it was finished, to find the check engine light on and the turbo making no boost on the guage combined with an awful noise under the hood. After a melt-down in the service bay I limped the truck home and had it towed to the original dealer for repair on Saturday the 21. The truck is still not ready but they said they had to replace the entire turbo assembly along with every seal and o-ring for the oil lines on the turbo. I have owned the truck for 13 days and its been in the shop for 8. I love Ford but the dealer that screwed my truck up is about to have a lawsuit on there hands! I missed one salt already and had to sub everthing to a friend. Totally pissed!


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

By the way the truck now has a grand total of 154 miles on it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

That's B.S. Your right, lawsuit here we come!


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Same **** here, I'm done with Ford.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Did you take it to the Dealer at Wilmington and 725...? I have a friend that had a terrible time getting his F350 transmission problem resolved there.....He was without that truck for 3 weeks while they "fixed" (read: installed new trans.) the problem...

Good Luck......

Derek


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Picking up my new cummins today at 5'30pm traded in my 05 F350


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

echovalley said:


> Picking up my new cummins today at 5'30pm traded in my 05 F350


that a boy!!! bout time!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

You are onlu kidding yourself if you think that type of thing doesn't happen at other manufacturers dealerships. To give up on a brand because of one dealer is not a sound move, IMO.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes it was the dealership at wilmington pike, Planet Ford. They screwed my truck up so bad that it took a good technician 5 days and a new turbo to fix it. All these new parts and work on a truck with so few miles makes me want to trade it in. I would still buy a Ford and a powerstroke. I just got it home about an hour ago and everything is good for now. I got a number for warranty disputes if anyone is interested, 1-800-428-3718. I will be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

If you go drive a duramax you won't selling my f550 crew cab 4x4. Hello duramax.


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

fortydegnorth said:


> Just picked up my new F-350 dump with the 6.0 and auto trans on January 11. Took it into the dealer close to the shop on Monday January 16 for an oil leak at the back of the engine. Friday January 20 I went to pick the truck up, after being told it was finished, to find the check engine light on and the turbo making no boost on the guage combined with an awful noise under the hood. After a melt-down in the service bay I limped the truck home and had it towed to the original dealer for repair on .....
> 
> Send Ford a bill for down time. You will be amazed at the response you get when they receive it. Just make sure it is accurate and you have proof of actual costs associated with down time.Higher ups at ford come out of the woodwork to see how they can help. Every company has its flaws when it comes to vehicles that actually get used for *work*. The key is finding a place that has knowledge to service it. Sometimes you may even be further ahead using other non ford parts when it comes to repairs. ie hubs, transmissions, etc.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I am getting a very sour taste in my mouth with this truck and I think its LEMON!! Just got the truck back last night and worked all day today putting strobes on it. Drove the truck about an hour ago and came home to a puddle of oil on the drive about 5" round. Got out a light and sure enough its leaking again but even worse this time. The lawyer will be the next person to take it in for warranty work because if I go back in the dealership again God only knows what will happen. I better have a new truck waiting. I plan on charging Ford for installation, removal, and another installation of the plow, strobes, and salter wiring. Not to mention the down time and lost revenue during the last snow we had when I had to sub-out salt work to a friend. Worst experience I have ever had with a truck.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow...I wish you the best. I am a Ford fan myself, but only of the gas engines. I don't think I'll ever own a Powerstroke, at least not until they get them absolutely mastered.

What a terrible move on Ford's part. They should have just kept the 7.3 or try to copy the Cummins as much as possible. Obviously, I'm no engineer and I certainly don't have all the answers, but c'mon. This recurring nitemare for PSD ownwers is getting way out of hand.

I love my 5.4, but I may want a diesel someday. Like I said, it won't be a Ford.
Too bad. Hang in there, Fortydegnorth.


----------

